# FREE: MTB



## l4dva (22 Aug 2009)

Free MTB! See pic... its a steel frame about 54 cm size ( i am 5 foot 10 and fits me ) 

All working my friend done a 70 mile charity ride on it a few weeks ago. Apart from the front gear mech which will only stay in gear if u hold the shifter in posistion (very annoying but im sure if can be repaired) As far as i am awear the chain and casset etc are all the originals that came on the bike from new so they may need replacing as well. 

You'd have to collect it from birmingham PM if interested. 


I also have a roof bar bike carrier for £15 if anyones interested.


----------



## l4dva (24 Aug 2009)

Wow can't even give this away! 

It's going to the tip if no one wants, i just dont have the space to store it in my garage any more, be a shame to let it go to waste......


----------



## aJohnson (24 Aug 2009)

Shocked that no-one has bothered picking this up, I would if I didn't already have a MTB and if I had the room.


----------



## Speicher (24 Aug 2009)

Have you heard of Cycle Chain? The details are in this article. I do not know anything about Cycle Chain, but we have a very similar, and successful set-up here in Worcestershire. I found that by searching for "Recycling bicycles in Birmingham". 

http://www.digbethtrust.org.uk/docs/May_2007_2/Case_Study_1_Cycle_Chain_may07.pdf


----------



## l4dva (24 Aug 2009)

thanks Speicher, i'll give them a ring tomorrow see if they will take it.


----------



## Garz (24 Aug 2009)

Any pics of the bike carrier, name spec?


----------



## l4dva (24 Aug 2009)

I can't see a make or model no printed on the carrier anywhere but here are some pics...

by the looks of it the lengh of the actually carrier can be adjusted so that it can fit on different cars. The arm that holds the frame has a rubber type material to prevent the frame from being damaged and it can grip frames with large tubing like shown in the pic as well....

Your welcome to come try it out if you want


----------



## l4dva (26 Aug 2009)

I still have this MTB if there are any takers........

That Chain cycle place are not picking up the phone so im guessing they don't exist any more?!? 

I'll be taking it to the tip this weekend if no one wants it by then


----------



## iLB (26 Aug 2009)

i thought you were giving away that tri cross for a second...


----------



## l4dva (27 Aug 2009)

no no deff not lol 

I was just using that to model the bike carrier


----------



## Tony B (27 Aug 2009)

Try joining your local freecycle group and posting it on there, in my area people are always asking for bikes.

http://www.uk.freecycle.org/


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2009)

l4dva said:


> I still have this MTB if there are any takers........
> 
> That Chain cycle place are not picking up the phone so im guessing they don't exist any more?!?
> 
> I'll be taking it to the tip this weekend if no one wants it by then



Cycle Chain have moved, you have a pm with the details. The Digbeth Trust link was out of date.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (27 Aug 2009)

was just about to suggest the same thing. Both offered and wanted bikes come up very regularly on the one I belong to.


----------



## BigSteev (27 Aug 2009)

I was going to suggest re-cycle but they're a bit far away, however their site has these suggestions

http://www.re-cycle.org/node/154?maxDistance=50&postcode=B1+1aa


----------



## Dewei (27 Aug 2009)

Hi

I'll take it. I think it is the right size for my friend and colleague...I am trying to get him to take up cycling.

I am based in Edgbaston.


----------



## minemapper (27 Aug 2009)

Don't take it to the tip. I'm sure that goes under crimes against humanity, or something.

Have you tried putting it on freecycle? It's rare that I can't give things away on there.


----------



## minemapper (27 Aug 2009)

Nevermind. Really should read the whole thread before replying.....


----------



## l4dva (27 Aug 2009)

DEWEI!

Sure you can have it! I'll send you a PM


----------



## Speicher (27 Aug 2009)

BigSteev said:


> I was going to suggest re-cycle but they're a bit far away, however their site has these suggestions
> 
> http://www.re-cycle.org/node/154?maxDistance=50&postcode=B1+1aa



Thank you for that link. People sometimes want to give their bike to projects in Africa, Spokes in Hereford is not too far from here.


----------



## l4dva (27 Aug 2009)

Speicher - Thanks for the correct contact details, I spoke to them but they are only only monday to firday office hours, during which I will be at work. I'll struggle to get there any time soon, as i am heavily snowed under at work. So ill hold on to it untill some one takes it or I can drop it off to the Chain cycle people! Thanks again!

So for the time being I won't


----------



## l4dva (27 Aug 2009)

ignore that last line in the post above I forgot to delete it before posting the message


----------



## l4dva (6 Sep 2009)

NOW TAKEN!


----------

